
Rick and Morty writer’s room - rayalez
http://orangemind.io/post/rick-and-morty-writers-room
======
rayalez
I was curious about how writing process on Rick and Morty works, and have
collected some cool information.

I know it's a bit offtopic for HN, but I think you guys will find it
interesting.

